# Fun Things to Do - Bee Feeder



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

A week ago the bee were raiding my bird feeder looking for pollen. They were chucking out bird food on the ground. So I built a home-made pollen feeder and set it in the place of one bird feeder. A few days later I made another. MegaBee is what they are foraging.




























They take about a 1/2 cup per day. Now I know that this is not a efficient method to feed "pollen", but it is fun to watch.
Note the cuts at the top near the lid. If you don't make them bees get lost trying to get out.

RKR


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

That is too cool. Awesome pictures too.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

keep an eye on your bees for mites that they might get from feral bees sharing the feeder. good luck,mike


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hello rkr. That is a great idea and when I get the chance, I hope you will let me imitate you. It might be interesting how they react to this source during different times of the year. Take care and have fun


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats cool! I saw some bees working the clover here at work so I brought in a sugar feeder and some old honey comb to use as an attactant. But, in three days they have not touched it even though they are still working the clover. I guess I need to get some LGO.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

I figure here in a few days when they get a real pollen flow coming in from the Elms, Willows and the Maples they will stop using the feeder. I will put them out next year when they start foraging before it is time for a good flow.
I am going to look in the bottom of the bottles when they are done with it. the bees that leave are covered with powder, I would say it would have a similar action as powdered sugar. If you ever used any MegaBee it is a very fine powder. I am going to see if they dropped any mites while feeding. If so I will post the results with amount of time "in service" and number of mites found.

RKR


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

Now that is awesome!! See you next weekend it is getting close!!!


----------

